# Raymarine dragonfly



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Anyone have any input on the dragonfly. Looking at a new fish finder and would like some feedback. They sound like a decent unit. I fish the Sag,Titt, Detroit rivers and inland lakes.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I guess they work well, but when you have issues - service could be a hassle from Ray owners I have spoken with.

I have not run one, but waterfoul here does - might PM him....


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the Raymarine finders a lot. My last boat had (2) Raymarine a78 touch screens that worked flawlessly. I just bought a Raymarine es78 for my new boat. It is both touch screen and traditional push button. Got a great deal on it from gpsstore.com. Def worth checking out.


----------

